# Making Clock speed stay?



## Ippikiokami (Aug 29, 2004)

Is there a way I can make the Overclocked speed stay instead of having to load that profile every time??


----------



## bobo (Aug 29, 2004)

save them to a new profile, then click on the drop-down box on the left where it says "2D Profile (load on startup)" and choose the profile u want.
and if u want it to load automatically for 3D games do the same right under it.

ps. must load atitool with windows for it to change ur speeds


----------

